# Coastal Scents available in the UK?



## Ladybugz (Oct 24, 2008)

This is my 1st post so sorry if i have posted in the wrong place!

I live in the UK and really like the look of both the 88 palettes and the blush palette. The shipping is so expensive to the UK and i am worried about the getting damaged on the way. Is there an easier way to get them here in the uk?

Lynzi


----------



## ApplePeace (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Coastal scents available in uk???*

yea shipping things from US to UK is pricey I tried to Mail a package to a friend, so I went to UPS and they said I need to pay $81..for a small package..crazy so my friend said dont bother if they charge you that much...

Try ebay think they have other pallets that are simlier..


----------



## user79 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Coastal scents available in uk???*

Choose USPS First Class shipping. I actually think the rates are very reasonable...

Also, their brushes are Crown Brush, which do have an online shop for the UK, but the price is like double or triple...lol


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Coastal scents available in uk???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Choose USPS First Class shipping. I actually think the rates are very reasonable..._

 
I agree, just choose the cheapest shipping option, it works out quite reasonable for the products you are getting.

Also, they wrap them well, I don't think you have to worry about them breaking during shipping. =)


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Coastal scents available in uk???*

i got the neutral palette and they wrap it so well in a big box. yes shipping is a lot, i think it worked out to about £6 perhaps, but i ordered it on the friday and recieved it on the monday so i can't complain. as everyone else has said, choose USPS first class shipping.


----------



## Lamzy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Coastal scents available in uk???*

eBay!


----------



## Ladybugz (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Coastal scents available in uk???*

thanks guys for your help, been on the site trying to decide what to order ....hmmm decisions decisions!!! im so torn between...well lots of things. so a few questions

1. the two different 88 palettes, the normal one and the ultra shimmer...should i get both or if not which one should i get!

2. I like the look of the blush set and the contour set! again should i get both or one or the other? 

3 if i am getting the bigger 88 pallettes is it worth buying the neautral palette aswell? i mainly use neatural shades!

if you guys tell me to get all of them i think im gona die lol!!! as much as i want them all thats like $105!!! yes i can see for what im getting thats well worth it but at the same time thats over the limit for the USPS first class shipping (i think it has to be less that $50) so i have to choose USPS priority  Class which costs $48!!! (owch!!!)


----------



## doll.face (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Coastal scents available in uk???*

I would get all of them! I know I've been wanting to order them for awhile now. I haven't been able to because of money (thankfully I just got a new job!). I know when I do order them, I'm going to go big!

Plus, it might be better for you to order more at once because of shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Ladybugz (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Coastal scents available in uk???*

but $48 still seems like a lot to me, i emailed the staff at costal scent to see if the amount was right - they simply replied;

'the shipping cost come up on the website at the checkout'

yep thats all they said!


----------



## user79 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Coastal scents available in uk???*

I would honestly order maybe just 1 palette of the ones you listed and try it out first. There's been mixed reviews on their products, so it might be worth it to try it out first and see how you like it before ordering more.

Some of their paletes are also on ebay, I think the 88 palette is called "roro palette" on Ebay, maybe you can find that with cheaper shipping.

I've ordered from coastalscents twice, and some products I liked, some I did not. So it's best to maybe try out a few products before making a huuuuge order the 1st time.


----------



## Ladybugz (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Bare Escentuals (all)*

confused as to why this thread about coastal scents got moved here????


----------



## Dawn (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Bare Escentuals (all)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lynzi-t* 

 
_confused as to why this thread about coastal scents got moved here????_

 
moved it into its own thread.


----------

